
SpaceX simplifying Mars rocket design, aiming toward lunar tests first - rbanffy
https://arstechnica.com/science/2019/02/spacex-simplifying-mars-rocket-design-aiming-toward-lunar-tests-first/
======
api
It sounds like they're just going with a somewhat more incremental approach,
which makes a lot of sense for a system full of so many new things.

